# Screenshot vektorisieren?



## Disruptor2000 (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo ,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Und zwar habe ich eine PDF-Datei in der sich eine Grafik befindet, die ich gerne per Latex in meine eigene PDF einbinden würde. Mein erster naiver Versuch war einfach nen Screenshot zu machen, diesen zurechtzuschneiden und das ganze dann als JPG einzubinden. Leider habe ich dann eine Pixelgrafik die nicht sonderlich schön skalierbar ist. Im Originaldokument kann ich beliebig die Größe Verändern ohne, dass die Grafik schlecht aussieht. Ich nehme also mal an das es sich bei der Originalgrafik um eine Vektorgrafik handelt. Meine Frage ist nun: Kann ich den Screenshotausschnit irgendwie (als Anfänger) relativ einfach vektorisieren? 

Die Grafik ist folgende:
http://www.pearson-studium.de/media_remote/katalog/bsp/9783827372932bsp.pdf
S.40 (Möglichkeiten der Codemigration)

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Juni 2008)

Was hast du denn für Programme?

Ziemlich einfach wäre es doch, das nachzubauen. Sind doch nur ein paar Wörter und ein paar Striche, oder lieg ich da jetzt falsch?

Und wenn du das Kennwort dafür hast, machst du es im Illustrator auf und öffnest die Seite 40, löscht alles unnötige weg....dadaaa!


----------



## Disruptor2000 (16. Juni 2008)

Richtig dieses Schaubild war ein schlechtes Beispiel, ich habe allerdings noch andere Grafiken die ich ebenfalls importieren möchte und die nicht ganz so leicht selbst zu erstellen sind. Programme hab ich den Adobe Illustrator und Photoshop. 

Achja wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das in dem PDF bei dem ursprünglichen Beispiel gar keine Grafik? Ich kann ja den Text markieren?! Wäre interessant zu wissen wie das Schaubild bzw. die PDF erstellt wurde. (Irgendwie mit Latex?!)


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Juni 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Und wenn du das Kennwort dafür hast, machst du es im Illustrator auf und öffnest die Seite 40, löscht alles unnötige weg....dadaaa!



Öffne die pdf deiner Wahl mit dem Illustrator und lösch das unnütze weg und speichere es, oder kopier das gleich in ein neues Dokument und speichere es (oder exportieren, je nach gewünschtem Dateiformat). 

Über Latex müsstest du mich aufklären, ich weiß nicht was das ist....


----------



## Disruptor2000 (16. Juni 2008)

Danke das mit dem Illustrator klappt soweit gut. Allerdings hab ich im Anschluss immernoch ein ganzes DIN-A4 Blatt. Man kann das ja sicherlich irgendwie anpassen nehme ich an, ich hab allerdings keine Ahnung wie. Also ich hab den Teil den ich möchte markiert und ausgeschnitten aber eben nun auf ner kompletten DIN A4 Seite....ich will aber eben nur den kleinen relevanten Teil als Bild haben. Danke


P.S: @Exitus mit TeX bzw. LaTeX kann man PDF's recht komfortabel erzeugen .


----------



## Zinken (16. Juni 2008)

Unter 'Datei - Dokument einrichten' bzw. 'Dokumentformat' kannst Du die Seitengröße einstellen.

@Ex1tus: LaTex ist (ganz grob gesagt) so etwa ähnliches wie Html: ein Text wird über vordefinierte Tags formatiert.


----------

